# Is this on a 7 or 8 string? (Whitechapel)



## Glimpsed-AM (Oct 30, 2012)

Before I start, I apologize if this is in the wrong section of the forum. My question touches on several different topics, but the most relevant part of my Q is the guitar this song is played on.

Okay, so I'm a pretty big Whitechapel fan, and I was wondering what type of guitar this song is played on, and what tuning? I know back on their previous albums before New Era they use 7 strings in Drop A, but they've gone up to using 8 strings now as well, and on their newest album they've gone to drop G# with 7 strings on some tracks.

So, would anyone be able to tell me what this song is played on and what tuning? This song was released a year ago on an EP, but I know it was re-released on their latest album. So I'm not sure if it's on a 7 in Drop G# or on an 8 string in whatever tuning they use for 8 strings? Thanks!

Also, I've seen people talk about and post tabs by Whitechapel on these forums, but I couldn't find tabs for this song. Does anyone know where I find it?


----------



## espman (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty sure that's an 8. Alex posts on here at times, so hopefully he can confirm or deny.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought the whole new album is Drop G...


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 30, 2012)

Most of the album is in G a few in A and one in B standard. All on a 7 string. Im fairly certain Alex posted this info in the Whitechapel megathread.


EDIT: I found where he said it....

"For anyone curious, we are tracking the new record with my LTD signature AW-7 model. We tried out 8 different guitars, including all of our signatures, and even a few Ibanezs loaded with Bare Knuckles/Dimarzios and ultimately after tracking and comparing them all track by track we decided my signature sounded the best.

For amps we are using a Kemper Profiling Amp with a profile that our producer made of an EVH 5150 III, oversized Mesa 4x12 with V30 Celestions, miced with SM57 and Beyerdynamic M 201 microphones. It sounds AWESOME and am stoked on the tone. He might re-amp later on but I doubt it, he loves the tone we've dialed in as well.

The majority of the record is in drop G but there is one song in drop A and one song in B standard. I dig having a few different tunings on the record, kinda helps give their songs their own identity.

This new record is definitely some of the angriest and too the point music we have ever written. I feel like with A New Era our style went a little "artsy" and this record is way more too the point and brutal."


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 30, 2012)

Huh. Awesome. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah Section 8 is drop G with 7 strings. The only songs we ever used an 8 string on were Devolver and Single File to Dehumanization on A New Era of Corruption.


----------

